# Update on my Craftsman II GT 18



## GT18Owner (Apr 6, 2016)

Greetings!!! Well, it's taken a little longer than I anticipated on rebuilding the motor for my Great-Grandpa's Sears Craftsman II GT 18 Garden Tractor. Three times in a row, Briggs and Stratton sent me the wrong part. Correct part number, but not even a substitute part that would work. So, I contacted the tech guys, and sent them a pic of the EXACT part that I needed. The got me in touch with a guy in NYC who had that EXACT part that I need, so he's sending it to me right now as we speak. So as soon as that part gets here, then I will FINALLY have the motor put back together, mounted on the tractor, and then I'm ready to FINALLY get some leaves mowed and chopped. In the process, I have the hood, grille, dash, and frame decals all done, and put together. Also a fresh coat of paint on the tractor. I used the Rustoleum silver colored rim paint on the body. Also, I went with a different style grille. I went with the grille off of a Craftsman III GT 20. I just so page to like the style of the headlight lens better. Pics as follows. I'm still working on painting the fender and the footplates, but those are just about finished. Just thought I'd update everyone on how my restoration was going. Hope every had a joyus and Merry Christmas, and a blessed, prosperous, and Happy New Year.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds like you are well on the way to getting your project complete GT18Owner! You do know we are looking forward to some pictures when you are done!
Merry Christmas to you as well!!


----------

